

Ask HN: Interesting WebRTC projects to work on? - joshux

I&#x27;m attending a self directed learning programming school this summer and I&#x27;m focusing on WebRTC. I&#x27;ve already have an app idea to work on but I&#x27;m also interested projects related to the infrastructure (like peerjs or webTorrent). Any advice? Thanks HN.
======
samman
"Loop server allows firefox users to call each others via WebRTC. It is a
rendezvous API built on top of an external service provider for NAT traversal
and supplementary services."

[https://docs.services.mozilla.com/loop/](https://docs.services.mozilla.com/loop/)

------
captn3m0
The webp2p mailing list is doing some interesting stuff about creating P2P
apps using webrtc:
[http://joincollage.com/webp2p](http://joincollage.com/webp2p) (The site is
now down, but the mailing list is somewhat active).

------
protoduction
Using WebRTC datachannels for p2p networking in games is challenging and fun.

I am personally using it for networking in a WebVR side project (which is far
from finished), where the challenges are the differences between clocks,
interpolating between received positions, and more. You can try the current
version here [http://guido.io/WebMetaverse/](http://guido.io/WebMetaverse/)
(open it multiple browsers and observe).

I ended up implementing a signalling server (in Elixir) and client, which made
me understand much more of what is going on under the hood.

------
uvince
Fountain [https://www.fountain.com/](https://www.fountain.com/) is one of the
more compelling uses of WebRTC I've seen. You can get help from experts on a
variety of topics with audio, video, etc.
[https://www.fountain.com/experts](https://www.fountain.com/experts) this
should give you plenty of ideas.

------
weinrank
Have a look at this repo

[https://github.com/nplab/WebRTC-Data-Channel-
Playground](https://github.com/nplab/WebRTC-Data-Channel-Playground)

Speedtest for example

------
fpvracing
What are some good resources for learning about WebRTC? I'd like to figure out
how we could use it to stream video from a quadcopter to our website and/or a
mobile app.

~~~
dougbright
I've got a side project on Google Play called Airboss that does exactly this
using WebRTC.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airboss.ai...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airboss.airboss&hl=en)

It's far from perfect and has some obvious shortcomings but it works
reasonably well with low latency.

------
dicroce
WebRTC based BBS software. :)

